# TuRBo Edge - Cycles Confusion



## andrey (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, I am a fairly new cuber and I have a question regarding solving edges with TuRBo.

I just got my first BLD solve yesterday at 12:01.92+ (I was off by a U'), with a blend of 3OP and TuRBo for edges and OP for corners. I would like to eliminate the orientation aspect of the edges from my routine and solely rely on TuRBo edges as I believe that will decrease my times. However, when memorizing the cycles for the edges with TuRBo, I run into a problem.

I use a standard Speffz scheme (ULFRBD) and my starting buffer is UF. So my "buffer stickers" are C/I essentially. I'd like to walk you through my process of thinking.

My first cycle starts off like this:
C -> DV TB GK P -> I

I notice I have a two-cycle at the end, but my cycle has ended at the wrong sticker. I pick UB (or A/Q) to start my next cycle since UR and UL have been used.
So I keep moving on:

A -> FW R -> Q

Now, I see that I don't have parity and rather have to use a double transposition algorithm to solve the two two-cycles at the end. The problem arises when I don't know how to switch these pieces correctly.

In the first cycle, C -> DV TB GK P -> I becomes C -> P -> I. This implies that I goes to J and the cycle never ends.
In the second cycle, A -> FW R -> Q becomes A -> R -> Q. This implies that Q goes to E and the cycle never ends.

I end up believing I have to flip some edges before I can continue, but I am clueless as to which edges to flip and how to extract that information from what I have remembered. If anyone can enlighten me on what to do (or what not to do), or offer advice on how to organize my memorization, then it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 26, 2013)

It seems like you just have to break into a new cycle. When you reach your buffer piece and there are still pieces that need to be solved, you just target one of them, and then you're done once you again target the piece that you broke into the new cycle with. So here I believe the answer is:

P->*A*->FW->R->*Q*

Since Q is on the same piece as A, you're done.

If you still don't understand cycle breaks, check out this video:


----------



## andrey (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah yes, your videos were *the* videos that helped me with memorization, cycle breaks, and OP corners. Thank you.

I understand how cycle breaks work with M2 or OP since it solves one piece at a time, but I find it quite confusing if you incorporate cycle breaks with a 3-cycle method. On Macky's 3OP guide, once a cycle finishes, he starts a new cycle with a piece not already in a cycle (preferably the lowest number). Since TuRBo is a 3-cycle method, I thought the same kind of system of memorization may be applied, except with letters.

If breaking into a new cycle does resolve my issue, then my new issue becomes breaking into a cycle with 3-cycle methods. :confused:


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 26, 2013)

andrey said:


> Ah yes, your videos were *the* videos that helped me with memorization, cycle breaks, and OP corners. Thank you.
> 
> I understand how cycle breaks work with M2 or OP since it solves one piece at a time, but I find it quite confusing if you incorporate cycle breaks with a 3-cycle method. On Macky's 3OP guide, once a cycle finishes, he starts a new cycle with a piece not already in a cycle (preferably the lowest number). Since TuRBo is a 3-cycle method, I thought the same kind of system of memorization may be applied, except with letters.
> 
> If breaking into a new cycle does resolve my issue, then my new issue becomes breaking into a cycle with 3-cycle methods. :confused:



Cycle breaks are exactly the same for a 3-cycle method. Just memorize the same way and then execute in pairs.


----------



## andrey (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, I tried a couple sighted solves with ample amounts of cycle breaks and it's starting to make sense. I remember how difficult it was for me to keep track of the buffer piece when learning OP corners, and so I thought it would be even more dreadful with TuRBo edges, but it wasn't so scary. Thank you again!  Time to practice memorization now.


----------

